# Postfix wont send email



## xy16644 (Aug 4, 2009)

Today I replaced my old router with something better. It seemed to go quite smoothly until I tried to SEND email from FreeBSD/Postfix which failed. Funny thing is I can RECEIVE email just fine from the outside. The few emails I have tried to send since changing the router is sitting in the queue.

Heres the error I get:


```
Aug  4 18:09:55 server postfix/smtp[81554]: ECC18217033: to=<xxxxxx@gmail.com>, relay=none, delay=367, delays=352/0.02/15/0, dsn=4.4.3, 
status=deferred (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=gmail.com type=MX: Host not found, try again)
```

When I SSH onto the server where Postfix is configured, I can ping DNS names and resolve them to IPs successfully. I can also telnet to other SMTP servers on port 25.

So why cant Postfix send email since the change? It baffles me :\


----------



## brd@ (Aug 5, 2009)

Try running the lookup postfix is trying to do from the machine:

```
host -t mx gmail.com
```


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 5, 2009)

After a bit of fiddling around I managed to get it working again.

I changed the DNS server from 192.168.0.1 to my ISPs DNS servers IPs rather and everything started working immediately.

Strange.


----------



## brd@ (Aug 9, 2009)

Those little routers that you get when you sign up for internet access can be kind of fiddly, which is why I run a BSD box as a firewall/router/DNS Cache. It is always much more reliable. Though I did just change my internet provider and had to figure out how to setup PPPoE, but once I got that working it has been great.


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have to say, this new router I bought is great! Its a Draytek 2820vn.

But I agree with you about using BSD for everything. When I am ready I may just setup my BSD server as a "DMZ host" in the Draytek to all ALL ports through and then let the power of BSD/PF protect everything.

What I really want to do is use OpenBSD as my firewall and have my FreeBSD hanging off the DMZ port.

So much to do ;-)


----------

